# Wader Suggestion



## Brent Nickel (Jul 30, 2007)

What is a good weight wader for Ohio Waterfowl seasons?
I'm looking at 3.5mm 800 gram insulation for 135.99 from Guide Gear.
Would those be a fairly good wader for most of the season?
Give me the pro's and con's.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Depends on what your hunting. If your planning on standing or being in water late Jan. you may want to look into the super mags 1600g from cabelas. I personally have a early season and late season pair. My feet get cold so thats why I went to a heavier late season pair. Plus cabelas will replace your waders if they start leaking not sure about the guide series though. If you watch their ads you can catch them on sale for around 160 bucks.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought 1200g 5mm and feet still get cold during late season, I just wear shorts in early season to stay cool.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Top of the Food Chain (Oct 6, 2010)

I also have two pair 3.5mm and 5mm. If you are going to be out late season kicking your morning off at 3am in 15 degree weather with icy water or snow up to the knee...you will want 5mm. The pro on the waders you are considering is that they will get you out hunting. The con is if you go out in January you will freeze and your waders will likely have a leak (depending on how much / hard you use). Cabelas has a nice replacement policy. Have heard good things about LaCrosse, but have not owned a pair...Water will get in...

Early season, you will be uncomfortable in anything over 45/50 degrees. I second on the shorts, but depending on how much hiking to your spot you will be a sweaty mess regardless


----------



## Brent Nickel (Jul 30, 2007)

Well , I guess we didn't get out too much in the late season, so I'll start with the lighter weight ones and move up if I decide that I have to for the really cold weather. Appreciate the opinions. I'll have to make my way down to Cabela's and check out their selection.


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

If your looking for lite weight waders check out cabelas breathable pairs. If you layer up you can even hunt in colder conditions. They are also super lite weight as in the neoprene waders you listed will not even compair. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brent Nickel (Jul 30, 2007)

Ended up at Cabela's and bought the 5mm 800 gram neoprene waders for $169. Can't beat the replacement policy for the little extra money that you pay for the Cabela's name. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

